# Animal cruelty? I think yes...(graphic pic)



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh he's a doll! Poor thing, why won't they let you take him to the vet?? I would just take him anyway, that's way to dangerous to leave like that. Forget them, they're letting a sweet animal suffer for no reason. 

I would try to sneak him out, get a crate and bring him to the vet/humane society and warn them about the people who would try to get him back. Tell them that they leave him out with an open wound with no care, etc. I think you should take some action for this poor kitty. ): Maybe once he's all checked out and cleaned up your parents will feel better about him, or he'll get adopted. Or maybe you could take the photos in to the humane society and tell them about how they aren't taking care of him/refusing to give him treatment etc and they can do something about it. 

I don't want you to lose your riding there either, though... I'm sorry you have to put up with them neglecting this poor kitty, I hope everything gets worked out.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's so sad.  My cats tail got injured like that when my 3 year old niece closed his tail in the door.. I PANICKED when I saw it and took him to the ER immediately. He was fine and they put him on antibiotics, but it still freaked me out.. And wow, does my kitty and that kitty look a lot alike. I have a huge soft spot for grey kitties, the poor guy, he must be in a lot of pain. I hope he has a better owner now.

Here's Obes tail.. he recovered quite quickly, so with a little love I'm sure your boy there did too.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Omg they do look aton alike!

I just dont know how I'd sneak him out. People have done it before but kept getting caught every time. The vets are closed on Sundays and thats when I ride and we'd have to keep him seperate from all the other animals and that would be very hard to do since he smells SO bad my parents wont let him in the house (even our cats dont live in the house, they live in the sun room and are allowed outside when its warm). I'm sitting here thinking of plans and so far none of them would work, this is so complicated! I want to call animal control on them, but I think theyd know it was me since I always tell them how sorry I feel for the kitty and I obviously love animals and all but this is the only riding barn in the area and I dont want it to get taken away. :\


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That poor baby.  Can you bring a friend with you when you go to your riding class? Maybe if you could get a vet tech or someone with animal first aid experience to go with you, they could at least look at him and maybe doctor him up a little. You could say they were just a friend.

Probably not a viable suggestion, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway. 

If you were closer to NYC, I know people who would go in there commando style and take the cat.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> I know people who would go in there commando style and take the cat.


Without their underwear??? (Sorry, couldn't resist a "Friends" reference...) 

I hope you can work something out, Michelle, even if it's only having someone knowledgeable about pet first aid to come out with you sometime and clean it up a bit.

I'm my mother's "go-to" girl when one of her cats gets bit by one of her other cats (happens about once every couple of years.) I keep injectable penicillin in my refrigerator and do what I can to help her kitty when she gets an infected bite. Hopefully you can find someone to help! Let us know what happens!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Michelle, if you can't get the cat physically out of there, I would take several good quality photos of the injury and your info about the people and their treatment toward the cat to the vet or humane society or some sort of higher authority.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Without their underwear??? (Sorry, couldn't resist a "Friends" reference...)


Haha!


----------

